# Why did you choose this breed?



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

I just wondering why do the lots of vizsla owner chose the breed? If have any reason for.

For me the breed mean a lot.remember me for my granddad cos he had one dog when he was hunting and kept telling me some good stories.Actually I do not remember the dog cos I was about 6 when he past away but granddad said he was my babysitter when I spent my time with them,watching my every step outside the house.
When he past away dad stop hunting as well so I think from him go together with his dog and he never had any more dog.And he never answered the WHY question.
So this is my reason and the personality of the vizsla as well helped me to chose


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley is our first V and we didn't have any previous experience with the breed. Dan and I were researching many breeds to see what would be the best fit for us. We had seen them on the dog shows on tv but that was about it. I contacted a local vet to see what breeds she thought were a good match and to our surprise she mentioned the Vizsla. We were very excited and contacted a breeder. She had 2 pups left from a recent litter so we went over to meet them as well as all the others. When we walked into the house, we were greeted by Holley's grandmom (14yrs old). She jumped up to say hello and theat was it for us. We fell in love. Then we met her parents and then her and her sister. They are such loving dogs and so affectionate. We couldn't be happier. She is a handful most of the time but worth it.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Because I met one when I was out for a walk one day and instantly fell in love with the way Vizslas look. I then researched them for about two years before our circumstances became right for us to get one. Where I live they are few and far between and I quite like that, its so exciting when you do spot another one, especially as they seem to recognise they are the same breed and play together in their own unique way. So first I went for looks and then when I realised they had such great personalities, I really wanted one.


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> Because I met one when I was out for a walk one day and instantly fell in love with the way Vizslas look. I then researched them for about two years before our circumstances became right for us to get one. Where I live they are few and far between and I quite like that, its so exciting when you do spot another one, especially as they seem to recognise they are the same breed and play together in their own unique way. So first I went for looks and then when I realised they had such great personalities, I really wanted one.


OOOH yes! they definitely recognise each other!Unfortunately there aren't too many around where I live but sometimes when we meet another one it is phenomenal for the dog or looks like it.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 6, 2011)

Because I wanted to pay exorbitant medical bills when he hurts himself running at 150 mph. :-\

Wait, that wasn't it.....

Seriously though, I researched the breed and wanted one based on it's attributes 2 years before I finally got Mojo. I like to hunt and have always wanted a pointer. I liked that the vizslas are softer and a bit smaller and seemingly more eager to please than a weimaraner.

After I've owned him for while I realize it's more than that now. The personallity and "buddy factor" of the vizsla would make me hard pressed to consider any other breed. Even with the "sports related injuries".....


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I grew up with them. While I lived with my parents we had four of them. I loved them. I loved everything about how great they were. They were all very loving and protective dogs, great with us when we were kids, and awesome companions. I would say there were times when I was growing up that it seemed like my only friend in the world was one of our V's.

When we decided to get a dog, we had looked at other breeds, but went back to the Vizsla because we have two little kids and I know that they are wonderful dogs with kids and they are great family pets.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Axel is our first dog, we wanted to get a dog that didn't shed, didn't have a strong smell, and liked to get lots of exercise. After much research we came up with the Vizsla, I had not heard of the breed before, however after talking with a breeder she made our decision pretty easy. I actually wanted to get a lab retriever, however my wife was more for the vizsla. Very glad we went for the Vizsla.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

While I am not a hunter, my Dad was, and when I was young I used to go with him. Because of that, I can appreciate the fabulous hunting abilities of the Vizsla. What really won me over, though, are the great personality traits of this breed... affectionate and loving, playful, gentle, clownish, a little bit protective... so it was definitely "the buddy factor". Oh, and to be perfectly honest, I also like the ease of grooming, and the feel of that "V silk".


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanted a dog that could keep up with me running... basically a dog that I could run with every day and who'd always be eager to do more! We'll see how he does when he's older!

Also like the fact that they are low maintenance for grooming and they don't smell! This is my first dog and I don't know that I could have gone for a long haired dog that sheds a bunch.

Although I would hardly call a Vizsla low maintenance given how much attention they demand!


----------



## vilashayward (Apr 5, 2011)

I chose the breed for I feel in love with one that my sister ex-boyfriend had. They way he was always lovey dovey and the when he sat in your lap he backed up and then sat. The personality is what got me. Once we got Vilas, we were sold, he is the most loving and out going dog I have ever seen. Even with introducing twins into his family, he did not have a problem. They are bestfriends now and he is so gentle with him. Besides his crankyness in the morning and obession with sleeping in the covers, he is one in a million to us.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I previously had a scottie and a westie my oldest son was 1 and I was pregnant with my 2nd son, my son bent down to stoke the westie and unfortunately he snapped at him and marked his hand :-[. There was no way I could keep him after that and I'd had him 11yrs, but i couldn't split them up either cause they'd been together since they were 8wks. Hormones aside it was an awful time for me and my husband, we re homed them both through the westie rescue and they made sure they stayed together, even though he was only 1 it had a lasting effect on him cause he was then petrified of dogs.
when we were looking years later for a dog my main criteria was ' friendly with kids', we were looking a Weim's and after contacting a breeder and explaining the situation she advised us against 1 saying they can become to protective of the family and would not allow our kids friends over to play (and we always have a house full) the breeder suggested the Viszla, at which point neither me or hubby had heard of them, we googled an image and fell in love, the rest is history, and he has been absolutely great with the kids and their friends, they all love him and he thinks its great to go on the school run and be fussed by everyone. :-*


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I chose this breed for a couple reasons. First, they are just good looking dogs! Not to mention the small amount of time spent on grooming. The low shedding/low odor is nice. My wife and I are very active so Vizsla's fit our lifestyle in that aspect. And my wife and I wanted a dog that really enjoyed that close human contact.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

My husband and I ask ourselves this question fairly often. But, we are in love with our little one.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

My Fiance had always said she liked V's but I had no idea what they were. Then a couple falls ago I saw a vizsla going for a walk on our campus, and when the girl let the dog off his leash, he just went zipping around the green at full speed, flying like crazy and I just thought it was the funniest thing. then it stopped on a dime and took a huge crap right in the middle of the quad, and walked back to his owner like, "ok we can go home now". I just thought it was the funniest thing, and I was hooked on V's.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to dog-sit for a college professor and he had a beautiful, sweet-tempered Vizsla. I just loved the fact that, despite me being a total stranger, she had no problem being around me and letting me into her home. Years later, when I was ready for my own dog, I remembered this. I wanted a dog that was friendly to people and other animals. I wanted a dog that would be good with kids, should those ever come into the picture. And I wanted to avoid having one of those "one person dogs" that significantly bond to one person in the family and merely tolerate everyone else. 

I was also interested in an active dog, as I like to go running and wanted a running partner once he/she was old enough. And I'm interested in doing agility with a dog, and I think Jasper is going to be pretty darn good at it! It's also nice that they're pretty low-maintenance as far as grooming goes. And so, so cuddly! I do love a cuddly dog. 

And finally, it's rather nice to have a dog that not everyone in the world has. Helps him stand out a little more.  Plus everyone who meets him thinks he's so handsome and sweet. Every time we have a new tech at the vet's office they mention how much they've heard about him!


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

I wanted a hunting dog but also a good family pet. My wife wanted a dog that would be protective when I wasn't home. Our dog is all of that and a lot more energy than we ever expected.


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

Because I met a couple of really calm & noble Vizslas in the past - that's when I fell in love w/ the breed. Later when we were finally deciding on a breed I wanted something athletic, with a short coat, trainable, affectionate and intelligent. 

And so now that I actually have one I am absolutely delighted & will probably never have another breed. We are currently training for Working Trials which she loves as it is all about the nose. At 2 years old she isn't as high energy as I expected. She gets a 40 minute walk 6 times a week & some short training sessions, and spends a lot of the time flaked out. We work from home and so she is very much part of the family. From what I read I think the breed varies hugely in temperament - she is up the calm end I think - has never chewed anything, doesn't jump up and likes to be hugged and snuggled more than anything.


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

Your vizsla sounds boring... you should trade with mine. She's hyper, jumps, eats everything, and will chew everything else.


----------

